# weedless wacky rig?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

just ran across an article of texas rigging a wacky rigged worm? anyone use this? just looks odd to me. also wondering how you would decide if you wanna t-rig it or use a wack hook with a weedguard?


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I have done it before but I just prefer using the Gamakatsu Weedless wacky hook.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^^ what he said..I love those weed guard hooks from gamakatsu! Until I found them there were just some places a wacky rigged senko just couldnt go. not now!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx for the replies guys i havent fished a wacky rig much at all but am hoping to gain some confidence in it this yr have to start checking around for the gamakatsu ones


----------

